# What is your card scraper method?



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Used some newly purchased card scrapers last night on some cove molding I made. I am still kicking myself for not owning a set of these in the past, to think of all the sanding that could have been avoided, oh well. 

My question is this, what is your tried true method of sharpening these including the curved cards. I know you have to file them and burnish them but do you do so this by hand, or have you made a jig? Now that I know the power of the scraper, I am going to want to keep them sharp. I could have sworn I even saw a jig for sharpening them in a recent rag but was unable to find it in my stash of mags, which is fairly large.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I simply run my non curved ones across a mill bastard about 4-5 times at a 90. This produces a nice edge on both sides. Then curve/bend and tilt until I get nice fine curlys. 
This filing and burnishing stuff just wastes my time.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I burnish them with this: http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&cat=1,310,41070,32633&p=32633 . It works for the flat and some of the convex ones. You just dial in the angle you want and run it along the scraper. Real easy. I duplicated the concave and more complex scrapers' pattern onto mdf and used it as a guide for the file, stone, and burnisher, but they don't last to long. I had a hard time getting those right and it is all I have come up with so far. By the way, there is a pretty big difference in scraper quality. I have one set I never use because it is not hard enough and I spent a lot of time resharpening. I also have a set of super hard scrapers that hold their edge a lot longer, but are very hard to burnish without the tool above.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate,
Take a look back here, there was a thread recently within the last month or so about sharpening the card scrapers. There was quite a bit of info there.
Mike Hawkins


----------

